# This seasons trips - so far so good



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

It's the end of May, the weather is improving but this is Scotland!
Since mid-march we have managed 4 week-ends away (leave Friday afternoon and return Sunday afternoon).
This is our first van which we have had since September last year.
Total trips so far: 7. 
The van is fulfilling intended purpose - to give us a break from work and get-away from all that!

So this season, first trip to the Summer Isles (Achiltibui) on the N West coast where we wild-camped two nights in lovely (prohibited - please don't nag) spot overlooking beach and Assynt mountain range.
2nd trip to Dunnet Head (most northerly point mainland UK) - nice weather (mostly) and beach at CC site and Dunnet Head spectacular - John 'O Groats awful - can't even get decent nosh at this over-hyped over-visited "attraction"! Stopped off at CC site at Brora on the way up - not bad really.
3rd trip: Clachtoll just north of Achmelvich, Lochinver - lunar landscape, amazing mediterranean beaches and seas (at least in Summer when it is hot enough to dip), Assynt mountains again (the most evocative/romantic in UK?). Private site with VERY friendly owners and good facilities (but more basic than CC). Enjoyed (?) 14 mile bike trip to Stoer lighthouse with dog in tow and that amazing coastal route "not suitable for caravans" north to Kylescu Bridge.

4th trip, this last week-end to Gruinard Bay near Gairloch (Anthrax Island surprisingly close to shore). 'Wild-camped' two nights in car park opposite beach (overnight stays allowed - at least no sign and no hassel). Shared parking with 2 other MH's (2 different on 2nd night) and a number of parties camping on the beach. Had a good hike into the hills right behind car-park, good dog runs on beach which hs very clean very soft deep sand- even had a 30 second submersion in the sea (very clean but cold!). Great weather all week-end. Another beautiful walk down to Loch Maree a bit further west on Sunday in glorious sunshine and then sadly headed back east for home. On the way our wheel arch trim fell off and after search/retrieval proves knackered so low-cost getaway somewhat neutralised.
Still this motorhoming malarky is proving to be all you lot said it would and we are talking about what kind of van would we like to trade up for! 
Will definitely see this season out in the 584 and then see how financially reckless we can be.
Am swopping car this June so can't go mad - anyone fancy a low-mileage highly specced Volvo V50?

Vidura


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

You make it sound so nice. I want to visit.

Great report.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:


> You make it sound so nice. I want to visit.
> 
> Great report.


Hi Nora and Neil,
well it is really nice!

We do feel lucky living in the N of Scotland. It is only 2-3 hours drive to many very attractive locations. The main thrill of them is the wildness - the space - the air- the silence - the beauty - the otherness.

It is really great being able to easily get away in the van and for the trip to be so refreshing.

I know that for those living SOUTH OF THE BORDER it is a long trip up here but if you have a week or ten days then you will not be disappointed with a trip round the coast for a starter - beginning at say Arran, on to Mull, continuing up past and into Skye, Gairloch, Applecross, Torrridon, The Summer Isles, Assynt, Cape Wrath, the North coast, Tongue, Dunnet Head and down via Helmsdale, Brora, past Inverness and along the Moray Coast east to Fraserborough.
And that's just the coast never mind what's inland.
And there is so much more to Scotland than the Highlands and Islands.

I really can't say how much freedom the MH promises.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm currently working out a route as part of my trip all around the coast of mainland Britain that will take me as close to as much of the coast as possible in Scotland. See blog button below for progress so far. It results in some island hopping as some parts of the mainland coast are inaccessible to vehicles so by leaving the mainland you can get closer to the mainland coast. Thanks very much for the info Vidura


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

vidura said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > You make it sound so nice. I want to visit.
> ...


Hi Vidura
We are also very lucky to have the west coast of Ireland on our doorstep.
Lovely beaches and plenty of walking.
We like the openness of the area and just not to be confined on a campsite.
I suppose that why we like Brittany so much.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I'm currently working out a route as part of my trip all around the coast of mainland Britain that will take me as close to as much of the coast as possible in Scotland. See blog button below for progress so far. It results in some island hopping as some parts of the mainland coast are inaccessible to vehicles so by leaving the mainland you can get closer to the mainland coast. Thanks very much for the info Vidura


Dipped into your blog - it's great, well illustrated and interesting - I have made a note to have a good read.
As you have the time the islands are a must, there is something about being off the mainland and they have their own particular life plus they can be a stepping stone, surprisingly, on your trip.
I look forward to reading your account of the trip up north - we are still novices and will get a lot from what you experience.
Vidura


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Vidura
We are also very lucky to have the west coast of Ireland on our doorstep.
Lovely beaches and plenty of walking.
We like the openness of the area and just not to be confined on a campsite.
I suppose that why we like Brittany so much.

We have only been to Ireland once and did visit Galway and the coast south (Is it Doolin where the music festival happens and those cliffs (wow) nearby?)
Only really dipped our toes in the water but a memorable trip.
Vidura


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

A week to 10 days to tour round the coast of Scotland? 
In my opinion that would be just a driving expedition with no time to enjoy the wonderful scenery,wildlife and history of a fabulous country.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

vidura
Yes Doolin is a favorite of ours looking out over the Cliffs of Moher.
That coastline is beautiful with Aran islands out at sea.

Then you also have further on the Kerry/ Cork coastline.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Groper said:


> A week to 10 days to tour round the coast of Scotland?
> In my opinion that would be just a driving expedition with no time to enjoy the wonderful scenery,wildlife and history of a fabulous country.


You are basically right - of course it is not enough time. However if you are working how much time can one take?

We did a driving trip from Inverness up to John 'O Groats over the north coast and down the West when we first moved up here around 1991 staying a day or two here and there. We spent 10 days and it gave us a real taste of what's there - a really full eye opener which we enjoyed a lot. Since then we have been back to various places to enjoy in more depth. Now we have the van we plan to check out some of these places which we first got a taste of all those years ago.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Also some time its about the journey.

For example in Norway you don't have to settle to enjoy it, just drive, and the ever changing scenery viewed from the front seats *is* the holiday. Well most of it at least.


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Vidura, thanks. We are aiming to head this way in a few weeks so very helpful.

Sallytrafic, shall enjoy looking at your coastal blog when I have more time!!


----------

